# Source of vintage Traynor tolex(or very similar)??



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Is there a source in the Toronto area, other than Yorkville Sound, for tolex that closely resembles the type used on the old heads. I have a small ext cab that I would like to redo the tolex to match the head.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

L&M, or maybe Q-Components loudspeakers & audio products 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## madkatb (May 14, 2009)

Try Antique Electronic Supply out of the States. They have quite a wide range although none of it says Traynor specifically.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

Yorkville would have the stuff used on the YGM3 if thats "close" its the right stuff from the original supplier... 
If you are looking for something different than what they are using on any current production product they will not have it 

Curious why you'd want to avoid Yorkville....
for a Yorkville product


P


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

parkhead said:


> Curious why you'd want to avoid Yorkville....
> for a Yorkville product


That's a good question. I may be wrongly assuming that the part prices have increased in the same proportion as the new product. I will check their prices.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

I asked Yorkville a while ago about parts and this is what they sent me

Here is a list of common YGM-3 Reissue parts and their numbers. They are virtually identical to the originals in most cases and would be available from any Yorkville/Traynor dealer.

> Transformers:
> Power - A1314
> Output - A1339
> Speaker - 7487
> Pots:
> Volume - 1m A audio 9934
> Treble & Bass - 500k B linear 9935
> Reverb & Tremolo Speed- 1 meg B linear 9936
> Tremolo Intensity - 250k linear 9937
> Switches:
> Slide - 9941
> Toggles - 6544 & 3554
> Pilot Light:
> Jewel - 9954
> Bulb - 9957
> Reverb
> Line - 9945
> Bag - 9944
> Externals
> Logo - 8268
> Strap Handle - 8456
*> Grill Cloth - GC-1 (comes in a 3'x3' piece only)*
> Leatherette - 9898 (measure and order by the running foot, it is 54" wide)

Can't remember the price I was quoted (order through L&M) but it wasn't much really.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> That's a good question. I may be wrongly assuming that the part prices have increased in the same proportion as the new product. I will check their prices.


Pretty funny considering how the Reissue Guitar mate is hand wired and anyone elses handwired amp is 2-3k 

the new Dark Horse will be made in Canada and Under $500 


If anything they do themselves no favors amongst the Boo - ti - que crowd by keeping their gear so afordable. 

Yes I've bought vintage YGM3's for $50, $300, $400 over the years and snapped up a bunch last summer at good prices ie under $600 ...

but I also bought and Play the reissue since it actually sounds the best 

My Dark Horse is on the way .........

P


----------

